# GOAT ADDICTS ANONYMOUS



## sadieml (Jan 4, 2016)

This thread is just what it says it is.  Okay, I'll start.

Hello.  My name is Lesa and I'm a Goat Addict.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi, my name is Laura and there taint nothing anonymous about it.  Love my goaties and enjoy reading about everyone else's goaties and cooing over baby pictures.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, my name is Katrina, I'm addicted to goats.. It's all everyone knows about me... even those who don't know a thing about me know that I'm the "one with goats"...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi I'm Southern and I have a LGD problem.... oops forgot... wrong group...I'll start again.

Hi I'm Southern I have a kind of maybe a little bit of a goat problem but I am not nearly as bad as @Goat Whisperer ... she almost needs intervention. Of course I could do the intervention and get her goats... anything to help another.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 5, 2016)

Awww, Southern, you are so kind


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2016)

I notice I am the only one following the Anonymous rule.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 5, 2016)

Not true! 

Hi, I'm Fergie. I have an addiction to goats. I want more goats. My husband said no more goats unless we sell some chickens. So I got more pigs instead. 

Wording. It's all about the wording.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 5, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Hi I'm Southern and I have a LGD problem.... oops forgot... wrong group...I'll start again.
> 
> Hi I'm Southern I have a kind of maybe a little bit of a goat problem but I am not nearly as bad as @Goat Whisperer ... she almost needs intervention. Of course I could do the intervention and get her goats... anything to help another.


Oh aren't you sweet....I don't want you to bear the weight of my burden, I think I'll keep it.

I'm Goat Whisperer and I am addicted to goats. I'm addicted to little goats, big goat, boy goats, & girl goats. And kids. Don't forget the kids!

Seriously, just got 3 new plush blankets today to keep in the barn so I can have it when I'm waiting for goats to kid.....Forget about having something nice for the house


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 5, 2016)

ok, ok i'll admit it...  hi, I'm goatgurl and i have a goat and chicken and duck and sheep addiction.  oh, did i mention dogs.  i kinda like them too.  I'm gonna need a lot of help aren't i.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 5, 2016)

Takes as deep breath...Hi, I am Babs and I have a goat addiction. I had to build a dairy to justify my addiction.  I think I have a chicken addiction too.

BTW, I am not as bad as @Goat Whisperer ...she has way too many bucks.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2016)

I wish I had more bucks... if I did I'd spend them on goats! They do no one any good sitting in the bank, right? Anyway,

I'm Joe but have answered to many other... ummm nevermind.... where was I... Oh yeah, 

I WANT to be addicted to goats! I was going to start my addiction with my small herd this spring, but now have to delay that just a bit till after I move and get re-established on a bigger/better farm. I HOPE to have a real goat addiction raging and ready to feed by fall! I'll try to temper it with my chickens and by adding sheep and pigs to the mix as well.

And as an aside, @Southern by choice absolutely needs more goats as she has too many LGDs for the goats she has!  She has repeatedly made this known...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank You @Latestarter - I DO need more goats.

Latestarter you may ot have goats yet but you are already addicted.
Sorry to be the one to tell you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a complaint about one of the GA people-

@babsbag  is actually encouraging others to deepen their addiction... yes, she is... she is encouraging other GA's (I will not mention names)  to start their own dairy too so they can get more goats.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi...I'm Hens and Roos....just was going to add 2 goats to our chickens and rabbits, that's what I told DH , now 1 year later we have 9 goats....with 4 does due this spring.....great math skills!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi - I'm Honey Dreame Momma and I started with 3 does and now have 8 does and a buck.  If things go well with Spring kidding, we'll have about 16 more goats in May.  I really do try to limit myself when it comes to keeping kids, but somehow, "we're only keeping 5 or 6 does" turns into "These girls are so great, it can't hurt to keep one or two more..."


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2016)

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> but somehow, "we're only keeping 5 or 6 does" turns into "These girls are so great, it can't hurt to keep one or two more..."



How does this happen and how to we stop ourselves? Looking at the feed bill helps but still doesn't stop it completely.



Southern by choice said:


> encouraging others to deepen their addiction... yes, she is... she is encouraging other GA's (I will not mention names) to start their own dairy too so they can get more goats.



I offered to let them come to CA and share my dairy and my goats,  but nope...so now they need a dairy of their own.   You may have to do that intervention for @Goat Whisperer before long; like right after this kidding season.  Can I smuggle a kid home on the plane?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

@babsbag  one might fit in a carry on... at least a Nigie would 

yeah @Goat Whisperer  is a lost cause. She needs to apprentice at YOUR dairy.  

Tough co-owning goats... Somehow I own all the bucks thinking this is a bit lopsided. Farm partners...


----------



## babsbag (Jan 6, 2016)

@Southern by choice  You know you have more bucks than you need unless of course you are keeping a buck for each LGD.  I have three bucks...during breeding season that is two too many. And now that I think about this it is @Goat Whisperer fault that I own a Nigi buck...it was her idea and I listened. And you think that *I* am the enabler ?...not.  She needs to be HERE for kidding season so she can see the fruits of her suggestion.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

@babsbag  I can legitimately justify why I have so many bucks.

I have 5 different breeds... actually I have 8 different breeds... I NEED a lot of bucks.... genetic diversity 



and I don't know what you mean I only have like 3 teams of dogs. That isn't too many..


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 6, 2016)

@babsbag 

We don't have any girls due come February......If you help us figure out how to fix the milk machine I could "stop by" (<- ) and deal with any alpine does that are gonna be kidding while you figure out how the heck you are gonna put that milk system back together! Then I come back home home to deal with the 2nd round of kids born 

I may have to bring at least on doe with me though, after she kids she will probably be wailing for me for the next 10-11 months until I dry her back up. I think somebody would end up killing her if I'm not able to quiet her down.

@Southern by choice don't blame me, its not MY fault


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 6, 2016)

You know, I don't know why other people think us goat folks are crazy.....

Someone asked me I wanted to eat some chicken wings.
 I said no thanks. 
Other person asks: why?
Me: uh I don't want to get my hands gross 

Other person: So you have no problem sticking your hand up a goat butt for kidding, "playing" with poop to do fecals, and loves on bucks during full rut *shaking head*

Me: YUP!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, I'm norseofcourse, and I don't have goats but I have a lot of friends who do, and sometimes I'm an enabler   .

And no, I'm not a sheepaholic - I can quit anytime I want!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Hi, I'm norseofcourse, and I don't have goats but I have a lot of friends who do, and sometimes I'm an enabler   .
> 
> And no, I'm not a sheepaholic - I can quit anytime I want!



@norseofcourse  you and @bonbean01  are 2 of my favorite sheepies!  you are always there encouraging goaties and that is pretty darn cool! and Norse- your milking of your sheep is always so amazing to me, you bring a lot to this forum, more than you know I think.  and Bon- although not able to be here much is still one of the most encouraging members on this forum! 

and Norse- you are a sheep addict and I do believe a goat addict in waiting.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 7, 2016)

Goats are like potato chips...no one can eat (own) just one....or two for that matter.

@Goat Whisperer I wish you were closer...much closer....I would so take you up on that offer. I will fix your milking machine though if it still needs it when I come to visit in *2 weeks*....Milk machines and I have a history and a love hate relationship at times.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 8, 2016)

@Southern by choice - thank you for such a sweet post  

If I ever get goats, you will be one of the first to know!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2016)

sadieml said:


> This thread is just what it says it is.  Okay, I'll start.
> 
> Hello.  My name is Lesa and I'm a Goat Addict.



Hi Lesa!  Well, I am an enabler and addict.  I work hard to get everyone around me to buy goats and pretty much spend my day waiting for my next fix.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 23, 2016)

y'all! Why is it so easy to fall for goats... I sure love my goaties, and you know, I'd love some more...


----------



## aloysius.jenkins75 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello, definitely Goat addict here.  Started with 2, she had triplets and we bought a 1 month old Nigerian Dwarf...named Blackbeard.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 4, 2016)

I am convinced it is contagious....

Dh said after Zephyr kidded.... "you should keep her, she is really nice!"

Then Ruby kidded this morning and Dh said... " they are beautiful, you should keep them..."

He said this about the Lamancha does, and all the Nigie does and thinks Troubles Mini's should stay because they milk so great... 

I don't think he realizes that he just ok'd keeping 11 more goats... and we have 4 more to kid!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,  am Baymule and I am addicted to sheep. I think goats are cute. Maybe some day.......


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2016)

Is there....perhaps....a sheep addicts anonymous...???

Gotta get me some more Babydolls!!


----------



## archerobx (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi
I am archerobx and I'm addicted to goats.
It started with a free one on Craigslist. Then I found myself trading turkeys for one and no one knew she was pregnant.


----------



## goatgurl (Mar 15, 2016)

hi, i'm  goatgurl and I am I recovering goat addict.  at one point I had over 40 goats and have worked my way down to 9.  paring down numbers is one of the hardest things you can do.  and unlike southern i'm only keeping 2 doelings this year.  that's only 11 right.  I can beat this but why?  they make your heart smile.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

I really think an award should go to @Hens and Roos - truly an addict.

I remember being on the phone and talking about didfferent goats she was looking at... pedigrees, pictures... and a year ago she brought 3 goats home....

Ask her how many she has now, and add to that how many she will be keeping on the next go around.... 

Yep! Here ya go ...


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm lkmartin1230 and I have a serious goat addiction. It all started when I worked at a family friends farm with her 60ish goats, and mainly I went to train her horses, but ended up not receiving money for training her horses.....but instead 3 goats. I now have 11, but I'm getting more soon aka. 1 buck and 5 more does. I like my addiction, it keeps me sane.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 18, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I really think an award should go to @Hens and Roos - truly an addict.
> 
> I remember being on the phone and talking about didfferent goats she was looking at... pedigrees, pictures... and a year ago she brought 3 goats home....
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'll gladly accept it .... actually it was 3 pregnant goats ....and 1 goat kidded 6 for us!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> Thanks!  I'll gladly accept it .... actually it was 3 pregnant goats ....and 1 goat kidded 6 for us!!!



HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW? 
AND HOW MANY ARE BRED?

_Notice_ the addict did not answer... see...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> HOW MANY DO YOU HAVE NOW?
> AND HOW MANY ARE BRED?
> 
> _Notice_ the addict did not answer... see...



Oh..you wanted me to actually answer that....my bad 
we currently have 9 goats-6 does(4 bred), 1 older buck, 1 younger buck and 1 wether , we stand a good chance of doubling our herd this kidding and we're guessing Maggie will try her best to produce the most kids again!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 19, 2016)

Believe it or not, I'm a little envious I want to have 9 goats, about to double too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 19, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Believe it or not, I'm a little envious I want to have 9 goats, about to double too!



LOL- yeah... all that is great when they are little! 
So far we are keeping 9 and may end up with 3-5 more... I am trying to block out the realization of future hoof trimming, vaccinating, feeding, breeding, kidding, milking...

I am going to stay in my happy place and think of them as forever kids.

Note- this is the denial stage of goat addicts.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all, my name is Heather and I am addicted to goats!!! I love my girls so much. I'm debating purchasing more this week!!!! I need more!!!


----------



## Dogma (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 22, 2016)

Guys, guys. I had three. One kidded this month so I have five. Another is due next week. I'm selling one of my does and all or all but one of the babies depending on if I get a doe I can't resist. So, I'll be back at three or less. See. I'm good.

All the rest of the goats around here are my daughters.  Once I tally them up maybe I should have her post. Be back in a few hours...

I can say that I'm currently milking 6 every morning and will be milking 9 for at least a few weeks.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, I am a goat addict. I was supposed to only have 2 goats. I have 3 currently. And that was all within the first couple months of owning them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2016)

I've resisted this thread for a long, long time...but it's time to face reality.  I am an addict.  A goat addict.  Probably THE goat addict of all times.

A few weeks ago I was down to 25 goats.  I've had 7 babies born since then (lost one) and I believe I've got 8 more does due between now and the first week of May. 

That's all I've got to say on this subject and it's the one and only time I will EVER admit it. 

(Insert Serenity Prayer here)


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 22, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've resisted this thread for a long, long time...but it's time to face reality.  I am an addict.  A goat addict.  Probably THE goat addict of all times.
> 
> A few weeks ago I was down to 25 goats.  I've had 7 babies born since then (lost one) and I believe I've got 8 more does due between now and the first week of May.
> 
> ...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2016)

@frustratedearthmother you may be THE goat addict but I have the addiction so bad that I had to quit my job and start a dairy just so I could justify owning more goats. I am looking at buying more land too.  I have 34 kids out there right now and 30+ does. I sold a doe and two kids...so am I in recovery?

This has all been in 7.5 years..


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2016)

Babs, you _sold_ goats?   What a great idea!   I never knew recovery was possible!  There's hope!  

Hmmmmm, a dairy....


----------



## Baymule (Mar 22, 2016)

Selling goats?? What a concept......_right??_


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 22, 2016)

Really?
You can sell goats ?
But why?


----------



## Dogma (Mar 22, 2016)

So I can buy more!!!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 22, 2016)

Tell me about this "sell" you speak of


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 22, 2016)

Dogma said:


> So I can buy more!!!!!



Now THAT's a great idea!  (not necessarily the selling part - but the BUYING part sounds great!)


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 22, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Now THAT's a great idea!  (not necessarily the selling part - but the BUYING part sounds great!)



Haha.

My daughter bought a Lamancha buck last weekend. We've been borrowing for the past few years but with the numbers we have now it's getting hard to facilitate. I mean, you guys would understand "I can't come, my goat is in heat and I have to take her to the buck." Other friends not so much! Well, he's extremely similar in size and color to her keeper Lamancha doeling- but he's in with the Nigerian bucks. We have bets on how long it takes my husband to notice we added a goat. 

She's selling 5/7 babies she's had so far and all the ones still due (they will be mini Manchas). She's also selling a yearling Nigerian and a 3 yr old grade Lamamcha in milk. She bought a buck (he's 12 weeks) and a Saanen doeling. 

You would be a horrible influence. I'm not letting her see this.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 23, 2016)

I am selling the goats that don't like me; I'm getting too old to deal with goats that make me chase them.  I really need to stay at 30 goats or less so trying to be selective.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2016)

I sold a horse yesterday, does that count? now I have room for more sheep.......


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2016)

We are selling 2 does, a kid and a buck. 

Now that is progress!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> We are selling 2 does, a kid and a buck.
> 
> Now that is progress!


 That is going the wrong direction! 

 I am not enabling am I?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 24, 2016)

I sold a doe and a kid today...aren't you proud of me?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2016)

@babsbag - yes!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh wow... I feel so left out... 

However, I think I'm going to try and sell two buck kids as bottle babies... soon...well, maybe not quite so soon....maybe in a couple of weeks ...  maybe...


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2016)

Question-

For all those mentioning they are selling a goat or two  or so... 

_HOW many are you KEEPING?_  Yeah, I know it is kidding season... so what are the_* REAL*_ numbers!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 25, 2016)

We're retaining all does this year, and eating or selling the bucks. Also going to start looking for a new buck for next year for this years kids.

I also may or may not have just put a deposit down on two registered Alpine.  don't show this to my husband.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2016)

Ut-oh...


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 25, 2016)

I blame it on @Samantha drawz


----------



## sadieml (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay.  I saw the word sell.  "Sell" and "goat" cannot be used together.  It's like "too much" and "cheese" or "pizza".  In much the same way you cannot be a "little bit" pregnant, or "almost" a virgin, one cannot "sell" a goat.  If the net result of a goat transaction is not an increase in the number of goats one has, or at least maintaining the status quo, the deal has not been properly handled.  You people confuse me and I think you need help.

BTW, I am pretty sure that my "goat addiction" is just something my DH convinced me of because he doesn't want to get anymore animals right now.  We still only own 2 goats, and the one (s) we may be planning to buy are just so we can have milk and we're gonna stud for our friend Mark's does ('cause he wants his does in milk-not because we actually WANT 1st choice of babies) and stud for Mark's friend's doe because they want milk (not 'cause we want one of those babies).  The fact that we may end up with between 2 and 5 does by September, and maybe even 7 or 8 does is by no means an indication of a problem.  We want milk, and self-sufficiency, and that is best obtained by owning one's own goats.  The baby(ies) that we will be getting in exchange for stud service will certainly not be providing any milk for almost 2 years from now, so our milk must have another source.  Hence the need for 1 or more adult does ready to breed to our stud, and we need at least one completely unrelated doeling for our boys.  The adult does will be Nubian and LaMancha, since Kim and I have decided that we actually need to add one doe of each of those breeds to our herd.  This is an ABSOLUTE NECESSITY, not some irrational idea.  I cannot understand why my son seems to think I am paranoid, I do not need to answer to anyone for any goat purchases or breedings that may soon take place.  I have no intention of owning more than 8 or 10 goats any time soon, and that is certainly not too many.  SO THERE!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2016)

I understand.
I _am_ selling 3 goats. 
The fact that I am retaining a dozen has no baring on anything... nor does buying a buck or two or another doe. It IS all with a purpose. Eventually I will sell some of them. I NEED genetic diversity. I also need to add because I have a buck that I have no does for and some does that I have no buck for.

My DH sees the logic in all of this. Therefore we are moving onto more land...


----------



## sadieml (Mar 25, 2016)

See?  It's just a matter of properly applying caprine logic to the caprine mathematics.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> My DH sees the logic in all of this. Therefore we are moving onto more land...



Does that mean that you've finally located the right property?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 25, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Does that mean that you've finally located the right property?



Not yet but we are getting closer....


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2016)

I am completely and utterly addicted to goats. In fact, I've just made arrangements to purchase my new buck so I can have better eye candy kids! I found a week old, colostrum fed bottle baby (red nubian buckling) out of a tested herd for $50! I get him tomorrow. Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Question-
> 
> For all those mentioning they are selling a goat or two  or so...
> 
> _HOW many are you KEEPING?_  Yeah, I know it is kidding season... so what are the_* REAL*_ numbers!



that's way too hard to answer....we have to see what everyone kids before we can decide and as of today none of the goats are saying how many they are having ....they said we have to wait....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2016)

sadieml said:


> Okay.  I saw the word sell.  "Sell" and "goat" cannot be used together.  It's like "too much" and "cheese" or "pizza".  In much the same way you cannot be a "little bit" pregnant, or "almost" a virgin, one cannot "sell" a goat.  If the net result of a goat transaction is not an increase in the number of goats one has, or at least maintaining the status quo, the deal has not been properly handled.  You people confuse me and I think you need help.
> 
> BTW, I am pretty sure that my "goat addiction" is just something my DH convinced me of because he doesn't want to get anymore animals right now.  We still only own 2 goats, and the one (s) we may be planning to buy are just so we can have milk and we're gonna stud for our friend Mark's does ('cause he wants his does in milk-not because we actually WANT 1st choice of babies) and stud for Mark's friend's doe because they want milk (not 'cause we want one of those babies).  The fact that we may end up with between 2 and 5 does by September, and maybe even 7 or 8 does is by no means an indication of a problem.  We want milk, and self-sufficiency, and that is best obtained by owning one's own goats.  The baby(ies) that we will be getting in exchange for stud service will certainly not be providing any milk for almost 2 years from now, so our milk must have another source.  Hence the need for 1 or more adult does ready to breed to our stud, and we need at least one completely unrelated doeling for our boys.  The adult does will be Nubian and LaMancha, since Kim and I have decided that we actually need to add one doe of each of those breeds to our herd.  This is an ABSOLUTE NECESSITY, not some irrational idea.  I cannot understand why my son seems to think I am paranoid, I do not need to answer to anyone for any goat purchases or breedings that may soon take place.  I have no intention of owning more than 8 or 10 goats any time soon, and that is certainly not too many.  SO THERE!!!



love your way of thinking!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 26, 2016)

Introducing my latest indulgence, 'Captain Jack'.  This makes 9 goats on our place. Oops! Getting a little overrun.


----------



## sadieml (Mar 26, 2016)

@Pamela - Captain Jack is a beauty.  I love that rich red coat.  Mama was a redhead!  We may have to get a red doe and name her Liane for my Mama!  That would be AWESOME!  Mama loved goats, we were gonna get her a new one the March she died (2013).  I can't believe I never thought of this before!  She would be thrilled.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol - reading goat numbers, and I guess I'm a lost cause... Ten Nigies (2 bucks and 8 pregnant does), and bringing home 3 kiko mix kids at the beginning of May.   Honestly, we had so many kids, I sold more than half the herd last year.  DH is an enabler - he's asked if we should keep a few more Nigies this year.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 1, 2016)

My goat just enabled me- she had quads. LOL. I mean, I was selling two of her kids, so now I can keep the extras- like a bonus?


----------



## Lisa joy (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Im Lisa Joy and I think Im well on my way to goat addiction......


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 1, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> My goat just enabled me- she had quads. LOL. I mean, I was selling two of her kids, so now I can keep the extras- like a bonus?





yep- a Bonus!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome @Lisa joy to the forum from northeast Texas! I'm not a goatie, I'm a sheeple, but I like goats too!


----------



## Lisa joy (Apr 1, 2016)

thanks so much,im new to goats and forums, old hat with horses and chickens!!!


----------



## Lisa joy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Im Lisa Joy, yesterday I was well on my way to addiction. Today I bought a second baby because yesterdays baby was still crying and obviously they missed each other and I couldnt let them be seperated, and you guys on this forum said I should ALWAYS get two at a time. So I blame all my new friends for enabling this addiction. Man I fell fast 0 to 5  in 6 months.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

Trust me/us when I/we tell you that here, you are in the BEST of company! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 3, 2016)

You go girl!!  That babe just needed a little friend!

YES -- enablers, all.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 3, 2016)

My husband has enabled us to keep the first buckling... for a few months anyway. We're gonna grow him out for the buyer.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh My Goodness, I did IT!  I had the most exciting adventure today in that thing called "selling".  Somebody gave me a wad of money and I gave them two obnoxious (but oh so sweet) little bottle baby bucklings.   Wow - it wasn't all THAT hard after all...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

That "wad of money" part might have made the parting a little easier aye? Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 4, 2016)

It helped ease my pain! 

But, as soon as those two moved away - two more were born!  Yippeeeeee!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 4, 2016)

Send me that baby juju!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 4, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> It helped ease my pain!
> 
> But, as soon as those two moved away - two more were born!  Yippeeeeee!



That is the secret! The world sees that we do sell our goats... what they don't know is we keep all the ones being born.


----------



## sadieml (Apr 6, 2016)

@Fullhousefarm -  Looks like you're figuring out how goat math works.


----------



## sadieml (Apr 6, 2016)

I am looking at bringing in an unrelated male soon to have a stud for the girl(s) we hope to get out of Jaeger and his udder mother, Tulip.  Also, his girl(s) from Laurabelle will need an unrelated stud.  Of course that's all over a year away, but that doesn't mean we can't acquire the fella soon.  We'll just have that much more time to bond with him, and since it looks like it's gonna be a long time before we finally get any bred does here, we may have to satisfy our yearnings for babies with a couple more bucklings (well, 1 and a wether for his pal).  @OneFineAcre - Don't forget about us!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 12, 2016)

My goat math just happened for the first time... set out to buy one doe this year and bought one with a kid.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2016)

I practice sheep math. I bought 4 ewes, bred and now have 9 sheep. I have reserved a ram, so that will make 10. Two are wethers and will be sold, so back down to 8.......hands are trembling--I need more sheep!!!!!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Dogma (Apr 17, 2016)

Not only am I addicted to goats, I can't stop photographing their adorableness!!!!!!! If that is even a word.  Haha. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 17, 2016)

This week is going well. Two goats in, two sold. Next week I have two does in milk- one with a buckling and one with her doeling- leaving. But, our last goat to kid is due too.

As of Saturday we had the most goats we've ever had at once here. I'm just not sure how many that was. I didn't count.

ETA: I counted. 31 goats were here yesterday. Two left by the evening (bottlebaby Nigees). Eleven are sold with deposits. One available plus whatever Magn has inside. So we will be down to 16 by mid-June.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

I just stumbled on this and had to share... About sums up the addiction right?


----------



## TAH (Apr 21, 2016)

I think I want 15.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 21, 2016)

We started out with two 3-month-old Myotonic doelings as companions for our LGD. Now, uh.........we have 11 goats, and still have one doe due soon. Yes, I am addicted to goats! 
A few days ago my Mom showed me a picture of a Mini Saneen doeling for sale on Craigslist who was born April 7th, (and is only an hour and a half from us) and I now find myself wanting her.....


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 21, 2016)

We were supposed to have 2 does so bought 2 last year.... but had a wether as a companion for the first one that never left as he was supposed to. Then we went looking for a doe this year and ended up with a doe and her buckling


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi. I'm Steve and I'm a goat addict. It all started last June when I got 2 baby Nigerian does for my wife for her birthday and our anniversary. It was what she wanted. From there we got an older Nigerian in milk and her weaned doe kid, and a wether as a companion (mostly for us since he minds better than our dogs). Then we decided to get a couple of boer goats for raising me for our meat supply. That turned in to 4 does and a buck. We also got a Nigerian buck kid. This spring we wanted to make cheese and soap, so we got 2 toggenburgs in milk from a dairy. Then we had kids. As of today we have 23 with 4 more does to kid yet. We are also going to get a togg buck once he's weaned. He's still at the dairy being bottle fed. 

I realize that I'm supposed to say it's a problem but I can't bring myself to do that yet. I am able to milk the toggs and feed everyone in the morning before work, and I spend most of my evening taking care of the milking and feeding, etc. I don't mind. So what's the problem? 

My wife and I do lie to each other that "we're not going to keep the kids" but we both know we aren't parting with any of he girls. Fortunately there were a few bucks born so we probably won't keep all of them since they are related. 

I will also say we enjoy the goat milk and cheese so again, we aren't seeing the problem. Did I mention homemade goat ice cream? We just sampled our first batch of feta cheese and it's phenomenal. The mozzarella and chèvre cheese is great to. Again, I'm not seeing the problem.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2016)

I am afraid to count. 

If I just say all their names it doesn't seem like so many. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 23, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I am afraid to count.
> 
> If I just say all their names it doesn't seem like so many. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 24, 2016)

SBC you're killing me.

Steve,  welcome. Just remember that kids don't count and you'll be fine.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 24, 2016)

Before kidding season I was at 25.  With all the recent kiddings I was at a total of 44 for a few minutes.  Unfortunately I lost two kids, and happily sold two others- so I'm sitting at 40 right now with 3 more does still to kid.  Problem- nah!  Keeping me hopping- yes!   Delivered babies before 8am yesterday morning....delivered babies at 11pm last night.   I need sleep, lol!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 24, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> Steve, welcome. Just remember that kids don't count and you'll be fine.



I just  you Ferguson K! 
That is what I always say... to my DH  ...or others that roll their eyes...

AND they are "kids" til the new kids (next year) come along.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 24, 2016)

Started kidding season with 37 goats, 30 of them being bred. Currently have 38 kids but I have sold 14 already but I still have 5, maybe 6, does to freshen. My goal by the end of this is to keep about 8 kids and sell the rest. I have also sold 3 does this year with more to sell. I have decided that goats that don't like me aren't staying; I'm too old to chase goats when I need them for milking or hoof trimmings, etc. I think I have done very well with my recovery.  My ultimate goal is no more than 30 goats including bucks.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 25, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I think I have done very well with my recovery.


 
Now, that's the right attitude!  I'm doing the same thing...getting rid of the ones that aren't 'fun' to deal with.  But, wouldn't you know it the goat that freshened with the most beautiful udder is one that is sometimes a little bit crazy.  Not always, just easily startled and a bit over-reactive.  (see how I'm making excuses for her, lol)   However, I put her on the milk stand last night for the very first time in her life and she couldn't have been any more perfect.  In fact, she tried to get back in the milk room this morning - she wanted some more of that magic, lol.   Might just have to keep her and her doe kid.  (Afraid I'm not doing as well as you in the 'recovery' department)  Sigh...


----------



## babsbag (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh @frustratedearthmother  I really do understand. I have a"wild child" that has a gorgeous udder. I haven't even tried milking her. She had two mini Alpine doelings this year that I didn't get tamed either and I bet they would have been great family milkers. I can't even catch them and they are about 12 weeks old and beautiful. But I have decided that there will be other beautiful FRIENDLY goats and I need to just let go of the brats. I am bottle raising the ones I intend to keep; more work for now but less work later.  

One nice thing about machine milking...if I can get them on the stand I can milk them   And my milk stand's head gate latch won't let them lay down. LOL


----------



## SteveElms (Apr 25, 2016)

Is it wrong that after posting I am a Goat Addict, and reading everyone elses posts, that I'm thinking I should get another one? I mean really - I'm not nearly as bad as ___________, who has _____ goats. I think everyone of us can think of someone who has more, so we aren't really so bad are we?

Also, if anyone has a Saanen in milk or about to kid for sale, send me a message.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 25, 2016)

SteveElms said:


> Is it wrong that after posting I am a Goat Addict, and reading everyone elses posts, that I'm thinking I should get another one? I mean really - I'm not nearly as bad as ___________, who has _____ goats. I think everyone of us can think of someone who has more, so we aren't really so bad are we?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a Saanen in milk or about to kid for sale, send me a message.


I like your thinking


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 25, 2016)

NO you guys aren't getting it...


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 30, 2016)

I did a thing. I'm adding two to our herd in June. This little buck and a doe who I don't have a picture of.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 30, 2016)

This doesn't include the three does out girls have given us that we're keeping, nor the little buckling we're keeping....


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> This doesn't include the three does out girls have given us that we're keeping, nor the little buckling we're keeping....



Oh oh, sounds like you need an intervention. 

All I have to do is think about how much I spend feeding this herd and it makes it easier to sell.  I got rid of two more last week and another is leaving on 5/9. I also have 9 for sale.  

But I did add one


----------



## Ferguson K (May 1, 2016)

@babsbag No, no. No intervention here.

You see... we've decided to try and double this year. And also get a pair of Alpine. Maybe some LaMancha....

I like making soap and cheese....

We also may or may not have bought a milk cow because I hoard the goats milk....


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> @babsbag
> 
> We also may or may not have bought a milk cow because I hoard the goats milk....



And what kind of cow will you be getting? I have seen ads on Craigslist for Jersey and Guernsey cows in Crockett, somebody there is raising them and selling them. I was buying raw Guernsey milk from a local dairy and it was fantastic! I would say get one if you can find one. The local dairy sells calves, you can probably find them on facebook. Waldo's Way Dairy in Mineola, Tx.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 1, 2016)

Baymule!!!!!   Enabler, enabler -- you even give them a location!.......I milk my goat(s) and STILL want the cow.
What I really want is the top cream.   Found a guy who has a Jersey, sells the milk (ssshhhh! ) and I think I'm just gonna get a couple gal from him every month or so -- to make my butter.  

Steve, I don't see the problem either!!    My kids sometimes "mention" I should get rid of some (something?).  I quickly tell them that I own the farm, buy the feed, do the milking, collect the eggs, do the feeding, fence mending, grass mowing, bought the tractor, mower, attachments, pay my own bills and wonder why they complain when they get all the free eggs they want -- and have never paid rent for living on my farm over the years AND use MY equipment!!!  Geesh.

It isn't the ANIMALS that need to go.........

I go thru phases of "downsizing" but, normally it's seasonal to sell off some goat kids  ( don't allow horses to breed anymore)  or sometimes some chickens.   I'm working at raising a "few" chicks just for resale -- maybe.       They are no problem for me to be selling...or the bucklings.    I'm getting ready to put a sign at front "eggs for sale".


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2016)

These people in Raleigh bought 2 wethers from me 2 years ago
Twin brothers
Not only do they have their own Facebook page (Suburban Goats)
They now have had their portrait painted
Meet Lenny and Squiggy
Painting by 

cindyaustinpaintings.com

Cindysfracturedfairytale on FB


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 1, 2016)

I might as well join this thread. I think my mom would like to get goats in the future and I'm interested in about them.


----------



## Emmie325 (May 1, 2016)

Hi I'm emmie325 and I think I'm addicted to goats yesterday we went to a goat show with 2 goats and brought 3 home so now we have 10 goats


----------



## Ferguson K (May 1, 2016)

But now you have an even number! So it's okay!


----------



## Emmie325 (May 1, 2016)

True. And he is so adorable


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 1, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## Baymule (May 1, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> Baymule!!!!!   Enabler, enabler -- you even give them a location!.......I milk my goat(s) and STILL want the cow.
> ".



Well what help would I be if she had to go _find_ the cow herself??


----------



## Ferguson K (May 1, 2016)

LOL Bay! My uncle bought his from them. One of them was bred,  Bernadett is the offspring. She will come home this month. Going to get a bred heifer layer this year from them.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 2, 2016)

Baymule said:


> And what kind of cow will you be getting? I have seen ads on Craigslist for Jersey and Guernsey cows in Crockett, somebody there is raising them and selling them. I was buying raw Guernsey milk from a local dairy and it was fantastic! I would say get one if you can find one. The local dairy sells calves, you can probably find them on facebook. Waldo's Way Dairy in Mineola, Tx.



I'd love a Dexter to milk someday. For ME. I had been telling my daughter I'd think about it when I had the machine. Well,I  do now LOL. Unless I happened to find one someone has been milking or bottle raised I'd probably have to bottle raise one to make sure it was tame enough to milk. I've heard that 2 gallons a day would be easy to get from one without lots of input and that would be just perfect, IMO. Right now my excuse is I'd need to fond someone local so I could get her bred to another Dexter every year.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 2, 2016)

AI works.   Just saying.....


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2016)

If I can find a cow that poops goat type berries I would be interested. Just can't do the cow patties.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 2, 2016)

Joining this thread because of two reasons. First Babsbag told me to and I do what I am told.... most of the time  And second, I can already tell I'm going to be an addict because I have future plans to purchase more and I have yet to pick up my first two kids.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for joining. I'm a future one looking to learn from here!


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2016)

babsbag said:


> If I can find a cow that poops goat type berries I would be interested. Just can't do the cow patties.


That's what dung beetles are for.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> Joining this thread because of two reasons. First Babsbag told me to and I do what I am told.... most of the time  And second, I can already tell I'm going to be an addict because I have future plans to purchase more and I have yet to pick up my first two kids.



   uh oh.... @babsbag  hmmmmmmmmmm

ok between us... shhhh... I love Babs! She's great, but my dear you must understand she is a true goat addict and she will get you hooked BAD. She has completely corrupted my co- owner farm partner. AND that is all the way from across the country. 





@babsbag -    stop corrupting others and go make cheese!


----------



## Mini Horses (May 2, 2016)

babsbag said:


> If I can find a cow that poops goat type berries I would be interested. Just can't do the cow patties.



That's MY problem, also.   Gosh, I love the big, soulful eye, the cream that rises (!!!), don't need the milk or manure.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 2, 2016)

hahaha! @Southern by choice  I was already corrupt, she is just leading the blind to light and friendship. 

I already have plans for 4 more goats ( names and all ) and I don't even have my first two babies as is.


----------



## babsbag (May 3, 2016)

But you see @Southern by choice @MrsKuhn only lives about 30 minutes from me so if I can corrupt @Goat Whisperer all the way in NC just imagine what " help" I can give a true neighbor. Good thing she isn't looking for Alpines or La Manchas.  I did a good job enabling @ragdollcatlady to get spotted Boers and she is 6 hours away.

But how is it MY fault that Goat Whisperer is addicted to goats? Actually it is HER fault that I now own minis and YOUR fault for encouraging me to keep them.


----------



## babsbag (May 3, 2016)

Baymule said:


> That's what dung beetles are for.



I'm not sure I like beetles any more than cow patties.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I'm not sure I like beetles any more than cow patties.


I love my dung beetles!  They dig burrows and make a poop ball, then lay their egg in it. The larva hatches out, eats the poop and emerges to start the cycle all over again. They disrupt fly and parasite cycles, plus their tunnels aerate the soil. They break up and dissipate the poop so that it tuens to soil faster. The pasture isn't spotted with clumps of grass that the animals won't eat because their instincts tell them it is wormy.  What's not to love about a dung slurping beetle?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (May 3, 2016)

I love dung beetles, too! They're fun to watch.


----------



## sadieml (May 7, 2016)

I, also, think dung beetles are amazing!  btw - Cow patties make good fuel if you're burning *out-of-doors.  *I am certain the fumes would not be very pleasant, but dried cow patties burn quite well.  Have you every seen "Will Penny"?  It's a wonderful western with Charlton Heston, and they collect cow patties for fuel.  Might be fun to have a bonfire fueled with cow patties, but you may not want to roast weenies and toast marshmallows.


----------



## Latestarter (May 7, 2016)

Many in the third world cook in ovens fueled by dried dung... Glad I don't have to...


----------



## sadieml (May 7, 2016)

Sooo true...


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

I will have to use that trick next time I go camping or start a burn pile. Horse manure work? Man the looks I would get camping wth a bucket of dried poo


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 10, 2016)

So our last goat kidded for the season last night- ingle doeling, and in the last two weeks and the next two weeks all the other babies will be leaving to their new homes. (Our "keepers" are all 3-4 months now.) Even though she's a mini-mancha and we have no reason to keep her- is it bad that I want to so bad? She's black (our Lamancha "color") and precious. LOL. All the other little babies are gone. *sniffle sniffle*

No more babies until October. I guess I could keep her...


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

I vote keep 


Fullhousefarm said:


> So our last goat kidded for the season last night- ingle doeling, and in the last two weeks and the next two weeks all the other babies will be leaving to their new homes. (Our "keepers" are all 3-4 months now.) Even though she's a mini-mancha and we have no reason to keep her- is it bad that I want to so bad? She's black (our Lamancha "color") and precious. LOL. All the other little babies are gone. *sniffle sniffle*
> 
> No more babies until October. I guess I could keep her...


----------



## SteveElms (May 10, 2016)

She's a mini - its not like she would eat a lot. Plus she could pay for her food with some kids in the future. I vote keep, but in full disclosure I always vote to keep them.


----------



## SteveElms (May 10, 2016)

We were taking pictures of our bucklings last night for a person who was interested in getting one. All I could think about when I was holding each of them for the photo was "I really think we should keep this one too." That could present a problem since they are all half siblings, but then again they are Nigerians so its not like they would eat a lot, plus if we get some different does, we could use them then. I'm also a firm believer that once you get over 3, the number really doesn't matter. It just becomes "a bunch."


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 10, 2016)

Haha. A "bunch."

It took my husband 2 months to realize we had a Lamancha buckling in the buck pen with the two Nigerian because he looks like all our other Lamanchas- mostly black and is the same age and size as the doeling we kept from December. LOL He asked why we put one of our doelings in the buck pen. My daughter laughed and said, "It's not a doeling!"

I told her to just imagine if she had Saanens. He's look out one day and say, "Hey, I thought you only had three goats, but there's got to be 20 out there!"


----------



## Ferguson K (May 10, 2016)

Hi my name is Kate and I'm a  goat addict, I sold some kids to justify making an 8-hour one-way trip to pick up the buck of my dreams. I also purchased two registered does, to make up for the beautiful doelings that I am selling. I think I got the better end of the deal.

My husband said my limit is 20, I wonder if I get a bunch of goats that look exactly alike if he'll be able to count them. 

I don't think he realizes that with the kids we have on the ground right now, we are over 20. I need to build more pens.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 10, 2016)

my youngest DS(11 years) thinks we should add a couple of mini mancha does, since we ended up having so many bucklings this year and we have to sell them -except the one he named Aiden


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 10, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> my youngest DS(11 years) thinks we should add a couple of mini mancha does, since we ended up having so many bucklings this year and we have to sell them -except the one he named Aiden



Too bad you are so far away.  Maybe a vacation to Florida is what you need.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> my youngest DS(11 years) thinks we should add a couple of mini mancha does, since we ended up having so many bucklings this year and we have to sell them -except the one he named Aiden



Come pick up Cupcake and Wren- they are yours! 

*Warning-* spoiled bottle babies that think they are suppose to be in your lap.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 10, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Come pick up Cupcake and Wren- they are yours!
> 
> *Warning-* spoiled bottle babies that think they are suppose to be in your lap.



Bottle babies are cool  my problem is not being able to travel at this time


----------



## MsDeb (May 10, 2016)

Oh my, how I've missed you all! Quite the week for me coming in early and staying late to reconnect to my goat addicted friends and thoroughly enjoyed this thread.  Am only posting  here to be polite. I'm not really an addict. If kids don't count then the ND's should only count as 1/2 and a mini-Nubian is 3/4 so technically I only have 2 3/4 goats. The plans in my head to enlarge the pen so we can not only keep this year's kids but breed them to each other's mama (that just doesn't sound right but you know the deal), and how I will keep this plan from my husband until it's too late.... none of that makes me an addict. Nope, not at all. Gotta head home now, my babies that don't count as goats are calling. Love ya, bye bye!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2016)

MsDeb said:


> If kids don't count then the ND's should only count as 1/2 and a mini-Nubian is 3/4 so technically I only have 2 3/4 goats.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! You are a lifesaver.  I never thought of my Nigies as 1/2 goat and mini's as 3/4 goats... Then I am way under 50 goats now. I need to do a recount. 
Doing the happy dance at gaining this new knowledge!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> Bottle babies are cool  my problem is not being able to travel at this time



I know... I completely understand. I really do wish I could get one or both to you. Your kids (human ones) would love them.


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! You are a lifesaver.  I never thought of my Nigies as 1/2 goat and mini's as 3/4 goats... Then I am way under 50 goats now. I need to do a recount.
> Doing the happy dance at gaining this new knowledge!



Now you can get more goats. See how easy that was?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2016)

LOL No @babsbag ! You see I have to balance things out as @Goat Whisperer  is retaining and adding ... therefore I MUST reduce MY herd... you know- to make more room for hers. 

... what's worse is she is trying to claim my Lamanchas. Yep!


----------



## sadieml (May 15, 2016)

@MsDeb & @Southern by choice --  Finally, someone is putting some of the higher principles of Goat Math into use.  Actually, they should be teaching GM in schools, it's far more useful than Algebra, and much easier to understand than Trigonometry or Calculus.  AND, really, when was the last time anyone used any of those other maths?  Personally, I can't remember the last time I used anything more complicated than simple fractions.

btw-This is NOT just a way to justify my addiction.  I am not _suffering_ from my addiction, and therefore have no need to justify it.  My addiction and I are doing just fine.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 15, 2016)

sadieml said:


> @MsDeb & @Southern by choice --  Finally, someone is putting some of the higher principles of Goat Math into use.  Actually, they should be teaching GM in schools, it's far more useful than Algebra, and much easier to understand than Trigonometry or Calculus.  AND, really, when was the last time anyone used any of those other maths?  Personally, I can't remember the last time I used anything more complicated than simple fractions.
> 
> btw-This is NOT just a way to justify my addiction.  I am not _suffering_ from my addiction, and therefore have no need to justify it.  My addiction and I are doing just fine.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 15, 2016)

I hear justification in addiction here, @sadieml


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 15, 2016)

Does it make any sense that TWICE I haven't answered the phone when I know the people calling want to buy goats??????


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 16, 2016)

So when I call you I will know not to expect an answer 


frustratedearthmother said:


> Does it make any sense that TWICE I haven't answered the phone when I know the people calling want to buy goats??????


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2016)

yup...


----------



## Ferguson K (May 16, 2016)

I never answer unknown nuggets


----------



## Ferguson K (May 16, 2016)

Numbers*!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2016)

Well, I did know the number because I sold them goats in the past and had them in my contacts... as "wants more goats", lol!  But they didn't leave a message....so I'm not calling 'em back!   And, I'm picky where my goats go and I think these folks are looking for something to re-sell.  I'm not about that!


----------



## samssimonsays (May 16, 2016)

We sold one goat, a wether, so that we could keep our buckling (his pen partner is coming this summer putting us at 2 bucks-both are usable not feed wasters) because, as my husband puts it, "we like Rosco" My number is 10 maximum adults. I guess technically as long as you own the parents all of the offspring you keep are considered kids forever right?  

This epiphany could enable many, many more.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 16, 2016)

Ha! So, if my daughter sold one Nigerian so she could add a Saanen, she actually traded 1/2 a goat for 1 goat. Saanens might be like 1 1/4. LOL. That was pretty slick of her.

So new goat count : 3.5 Nigerians, 7 Lamanchas, 1 1/4 Saanen. I'll be updating my husband on the herd reduction.


----------



## Latestarter (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Mini Horses (May 18, 2016)

A friend told me once that she would buy a dress, hang it in the closet and when DH finally noticed, asking "is that new?", she could reply with " that's been hanging in there a long time"

NOW -- because Saanens are white, cream....unless he takes the time to actually count (most don't)  the new one isn't noticed for "a while".   At that point, she's "been there a long time" may cover it.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2016)

I don't think my DH would notice... as long as it wasn't solid white. That- yep- he'd notice.


----------



## babsbag (May 18, 2016)

I could add one with two heads and my DH would never know. He doesn't ask and I don't volunteer any information.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 18, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> A friend told me once that she would buy a dress, hang it in the closet and when DH finally noticed, asking "is that new?", she could reply with " that's been hanging in there a long time"
> 
> NOW -- because Saanens are white, cream....unless he takes the time to actually count (most don't)  the new one isn't noticed for "a while".   At that point, she's "been there a long time" may cover it.


----------



## MsDeb (May 19, 2016)

Friends came over to see our baby goats. They asked if we'd be selling them. At the same time my husband was saying "No, but we'll probably sell the next ones." I was saying "No and we won't be selling the next ones."  They looked at us funny, the guy laughed and said to my husband "I don't think you'll be selling the next ones.  Smart guy.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 19, 2016)

you guys make me laugh.....unfortunately for us, my DH would know if anything new was added  but on the other hand he'd be okay with it


----------



## samssimonsays (May 19, 2016)

We sold one and are now adding one. I mean two.... Now I see how goat math works!


----------



## TAH (May 19, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> We sold one and are now adding one. I mean two.... Now I see how goat math works!


I am definitely seeing how the goat math works. We set out to get a doe with 1 baby this year. Well plans changed, we ended up with 2 alpines and then our first registered alpine and her baby hew is going to get registered soon. Plan on adding 2 and we ad 4 .


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 19, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> A friend told me once that she would buy a dress, hang it in the closet and when DH finally noticed, asking "is that new?", she could reply with " that's been hanging in there a long time"
> 
> NOW -- because Saanens are white, cream....unless he takes the time to actually count (most don't)  the new one isn't noticed for "a while".   At that point, she's "been there a long time" may cover it.


 He noticed. All her Lamanchas are black, and you know, the ear thing. All her other goats with ears are Nigerian Dwarfs, and this 8 week old Saanen is already taller. Could she sneak in a black Lamancha with dad? Sure- at least for a while.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (May 20, 2016)

Someone asked me today how many goats I have. I just laughed. I have no idea...

8 senior does
1 junior doe
3 keeper doelings
2 sold doelings
6 sold bucklings  (2 leaving next week, one the week after?? )
1 junior buck
2 senior bucks

And 3 pending final payment once weaned. 

There. 

I'm not that bad. Not compared to some of you.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 20, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> There.
> 
> I'm not that bad. Not compared to some of you.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 21, 2016)

Love reading here as most have more than me, so I feel better --- and no one even around to tell me I have tooooo many.   

There is only 7 adult does, 1 buck, and 11 kids from this year.  Last preggers doe is due early to mid June, generally twins, so far only does.   I plan to get rid of 7 of the 8 buck kids from this year.  One is a keeper as he's a 5th gen mini-nub, colorful, sweet and small.    He was named Jethro, after the handsome hunk that used to be on "Beverly Hillbillies".  Yeah, he even has that "goofy"  innocent personality.   

Right now he still has his family jewels but, we will see if he continues to be breeding material as he matures.   He can always stay as a wether cause he's obviously a favorite.   Really good milking genetics on both sides.  His mom was FF and has easily nursed the trips.  Dad's side was from some most touted milkers at Green Gables.    He & the 3 little doelings will be kept for "a while"  ---  sound familiar?  
 How long is "a while"?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 21, 2016)

For my oldest goat - 'a while' has only been 14 years!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 21, 2016)




----------



## MrsKuhn (May 22, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, I thought I was doing so well reducing the number of goats I own and have two real reasons to do so. One is a legal thing and since I am going to be a licensed dairy with no real written formal approval from the county (wineries are ok, dairies are not mentioned), I don't want to give any potential neighbors a legal complaint. I need to stay at 30 or below. The second reason is that I am only keeping friendly easy to handle goats and I am selling my brats. 

The kids that I am keeping this year are friendly. Many of them are minis and that being said I don't want to sell off all of my cantankerous old goats that make a lot of milk until I have replacements to fill in behind them that are producing well, and that is usually not going to be on a first freshening. So some old goats have to stay. 

I have too many goats. I am selling 4 more tomorrow, I have sold 7 this year not counting kids, but after counting them I am still at 39 keepers.  

So if I built a dairy to justify all my goats do I now need to buy more land to make them legal?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

I thought you had mentioned thinking about or trying to buy some land abutting yours... What happened with that? 39 isn't THAT much more than 30... at least it's not into the next set of ten (40+)...


----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2016)

I still want to buy the land. There are two pieces for sale but the problem is financing them as I don't have the cash. The banks either want me to put a house on the land (not) or I could possibly get a loan with a balloon payment in 5 years (not).  The really viable option is to have the USDA finance the land but they would like to see two years of operating income before loaning the money. Also one piece has a seasonal creek on it and I was advised by the USDA to not even try and finance that one; too much red tape.  

I am thinking of asking the owner of the other piece if I can do a two year lease with an option to buy. I won't do any improvements to the land other than some fencing and probably not even all of that. It is 16 acres so a  lot of fence and a lot of small ravines so tough fencing.  I would just use it for the goats, it is very wooded, perfect goat land.

The property with the seasonal creek is 8 acres, half of it in the creek bed. They want way to much money for it but it is the better piece for stuff like hay storage, access to our land, and a place to discharge water from the dairy. While both pieces adjoin mine this one is more readily accessible. The goats would like the other one better, but I would like this one better. This one is pretty level, mostly fenced, and has a well. But I can't find any financing that I am willing to stick my neck out for. So I sit and wait and think...and collect goats.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 8, 2016)

Possibly the owner of the one you want will lease to you, as you suggest, with a contingency to vacate with a 30 /60 day notice should the property go under contract....first right of refusal to buy sooner, if contract comes & close finance approved, etc., along those lines.    May be all you need for now.  Maybe (?).

The seasonal creek would worry ME.   Any "dry gulch" is a problem for flash flooding, etc.   Of course, if you are on really high side....good.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 8, 2016)

4 acres of the land is on the high side of the creek, the front 50' of the 4 acres might get flooded but for what I want to do seasonal flooding doesn't bother me. There used to be an old mobile home but it and the occupants were lost in a fire a few years back   But the home had been there so long that there is no septic system permit on file and to put one in under permit may be a problem because of the stream. But none of that matters to me as I am not building but I do have to (or should) think about the land and the resale down the road. Someday either me or my kids will want to sell it. The other 4 acres of the parcel is in the stream bed and has potential for most of the top soil to be washed away each year. Pretty useless land and if we bought it I would just scatter wildflower seeds and make it bee habitat.  The owner was willing to carry papers for us but we never go any farther than that because at the time the property was in probate and the Realtor said it was just too complicated. I got fed up with a lazy Realtor and just walked away in frustration. It is not in probate any longer and I should talk to the owner again and see what he is willing to do as far as terms. 

The 16 acres is nice but almost overwhelming...I would need more dogs. The land seems so much more "wild" when you can't see all 4 corners.


----------



## SteveElms (Jun 11, 2016)

I think it's safe to say that I remain a goat addict. We did sell 2 adults (one of the toggs and our boer buck) but we are retaining all the kids (9) except for 2 bucklings. We are also looking for a different boer buck for this years breeding. I'm now milking our one togg and 3 Nigerians that we weaned the kids from today. Maybe after tonight's milking I'll rethink this goat thing. Probably not.


----------



## SteveElms (Jun 12, 2016)

I went back and re-read all the posts. I think the goat math formula is off. Nigerians should only count as 1/3 and minis as 1/2. I milked our 3 Nigerians this morning and tonight and got a quart each time,  same as our togg. To me the 1/3 makes sense and that helps me justify the numbers we have and in fact, we have room for another. I have a feeling this fall after my wife is fully recovered we are going to get another full sized doe. I'm not good with the teat size on the Nigerians after having the togg. But we can't get rid of the Nigerians since they are cute, quiet and give great tasting milk, albeit not very much.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

I am buying a goat... OH OH!!!

My son suggested that I own one of each breed for milk tasting in the dairy and I think it sounds like good marketing for farm days...soooo

I am buying a Togg and maybe an Oberhasli. That leaves a Saanen, a Nubian, and a nigi. If I want them in milk next year I need to buy them this year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 19, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I am buying a goat... OH OH!!!
> 
> My son suggested that I own one of each breed from milk tasting in the dairy and I think it sounds like good marketing for farm days...soooo
> 
> I am buying a Togg and maybe an Oberhasli. That leaves a Saanen, a Nubian, and a nigi. If I want them in milk next year I need to buy them this year.



  As your friend you need me to do a virtual smack.
Do I need to come out there and do an intervention?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 19, 2016)

*I sold a buck*. 

That's it. I SOLD A BUCK! 

*No, I did not buy anther goat or two to replace him.* 

Sadly I lost a buck last week... so that doesn't really count.

BUT that is 2 LESS goats for me.

I am proud of myself.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 19, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Do I need to come out there and do an intervention?


Only if you can bring a goat with you...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, bring me Ruby and then I won't need to find a quiet Nubian.  I know A LOT of Nubian breeders so maybe I can just borrow one for farm days.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

Just looked on CL for a Saanen and found a "Togglebuerg"


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)

And I just bought a ND buckling from @ragdollcatlady.  Now to get him home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm always amazed at the new 'breeds' you can find on Craigslist, lol!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 19, 2016)

I am never surprised by what I find on CL.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 20, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Just looked on CL for a Saanen and found a "Togglebuerg"


I saw someone selling a 'Registered LaMantia' the other day...


----------



## Dage (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi I´m Dage and I am a gotta have em goat addict. The girls, my babies, my boys and my Hunks, I love em all! Keep em coming I just gotta have more!


----------



## Dage (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL...That came out wrong!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome @Dage , you will fit in well here


----------



## Dage (Jul 20, 2016)

MrsKuhn said:


> Welcome @Dage , you will fit in well here



Thank you MrsKuhn!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 20, 2016)

Last week on CL I looked at a "need to sell my goat" and the person said selling as they were moving and could no longer keep HIM....no age, breed, etc.....but, pic of a Saanen with a huge milk sack.    No telling what they had to sell.   

I didn't call.  Generally look at all animal ads.....not buying, I promise myself.


----------

